# new member here



## TeamCaptain (May 26, 2011)

Hey guys I am new to the forums but not new to martial arts. I did TKD when I was 6 years old and I got a 1st degree black belt by age 11 and I quit at age 12. I am right now 18 and finishing up High School and I have been itching to get back into TKD. Good stuff.


----------



## Mass (May 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to MT, enjoy.


----------



## Yondanchris (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (May 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Have you found a school, going back to TKD ro another art?


----------



## Balrog (May 27, 2011)

Welcome.  Glad to see that you are getting back to your m. a. studies!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 27, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 27, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## delaford321 (May 28, 2011)

Hey, good luck with gettin back into TKD. I bet you'll do great! Welcome!


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 30, 2011)

Welcome back and welcome to MT.


----------



## shima (May 30, 2011)

Welcome! You should definitely get back into your martial arts training  Taking too long of a break can be dangerous as then you'll keep making excuses about "doing it soon" again... so don't delay, start today! (heh, that sounds like a commercial....) ^_^


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 30, 2011)

TeamCaptain said:


> Hey guys I am new to the forums but not new to martial arts. I did TKD when I was 6 years old and I got a 1st degree black belt by age 11 and I quit at age 12. I am right now 18 and finishing up High School and I have been itching to get back into TKD. Good stuff.


Its your first day, and you are already team captain.
Sean


----------



## Kemposhot (May 30, 2011)

Welcome, and definitely start going again as soon as possible.  I started studying martial arts in my junior year of high school and then throughout college.  Sometimes the balancing act of school, work and martial arts can be tough, but its possible!  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Narges (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome. You're the same age as me


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome to MT.  It can be difficult coming back to MA, and I applaud you for doing so.  Are you going back to the same dojang or somewhere else?


----------

